# GMO's Cyanostane Rx Log and Summer Shredder



## GMO (Apr 9, 2011)

Alright boys and girls...blood work came back from the doc yesterday, and I am ready to roll again.  A little early for my taste, but I wanted to be faithful to this board and begin this log for IronMagLabs sooner rather than later.  I will begin this cycle on Monday April 11th, 2011.

*Cyanostane Rx* (60 caps)


*Cyanostane* (2-cyano-17a-methyl-17b-hydroxy-androst-3-one) *15mg*
*Dimethazine* (_17beta-hydroxy 2alpha,17alpha-dimethyl  5alpha-androstan 3-one azine _) *10mg*

I want to start by saying that the cycle I am about to outline is for advanced users, who get regular blood work done on cycle.  *This cycle should be avoided at all costs by beginners.
*
I decided to make this a mostly oral cycle with orals from *IronMagLabs* and some winstrol I had left over from another cycle.  Running them, of course, with a test base.

Wk1-4 *IronMagLabs Cyanostane* Rx 2 caps daily
Wk1-8 Test E -500mg
Wk8-11 *IronMagLabs Super DMZ* 2 caps daily
Wk8-11 Test E-750mg
Wk12-15 Test E 1000mg
Wk15-17 Winstrol 50mg ED
Wk1-15 hcg 250iu-500iu x2/wk
Wk1-17 Aromasin 12.5mg EOD
Wk18-21 Clomid 100/100/75/50
Wk18-21 Aromasin 25/25/12.5/12.5
Wk18-21 IGF-1 LR3 75mcg ED
Wk18-21 IGF DES 75mcg Post Workout

I am upping my test doses at 8 weeks and 12 weeks based on a study posted by HeavyIron to combat myostatin levels:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...o-steroids-quit-working-8-10-weeks-cycle.html

Beginning stats:

Age: 34
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 213
BF: 10% (Calipers, done this AM)
Training for 21 years
Cycling for the past 10 years
Goal is to be at 220+lbs and 7-8%BF *AFTER PCT.*

Current training program is an old school and effective bodybuilding split:

Mon: Chest/Tris
Tues: Wheels
Wed: Shoulders/Abs/Calves
Thursday: REST
Fri: Back/Bi's
Sat: Wildcard (WTF I want to do)
Sun: Rest

Cardio will be done 3-4 days a week post workout and will consist of HIIT, incline running, hill climber, elliptical or Precor trainer.

Diet is very clean with my calories starting out right around maintenance or slightly above.  I will eat just enough carbs to fuel my workouts and my work day.  I will adjust as necessary based on energy levels and body composition.  Protein will be at 2x LBM and all my fats will come from animal fats, nuts, olive oil, and peanut butter.

Supplements will include Vitamin C, Fish Oil, Multi, Protein and Jacked3D (First time trying this).  No I am not taking any liver supps, as I have never needed them and will be getting blood drawn every 4 weeks while on cycle.  Again this is *NOT RECOMMENDED!*

Stay Tuned Brothas and Sistas...


----------



## Dolfan84 (Apr 9, 2011)

Looking forward to it bro!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 9, 2011)

Great setup GMO..    Can't wait to see how goes for you.  Sounds like you are taking all the needed precautions as well.  Can't wait to see how the Cyanostane works for you.  I think you will love the Jack3d as well.  It is a strong PWO


----------



## brato (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm so in on this, Git - R - Done!!


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 10, 2011)

Looks good I love jack3d it's quite strong!


----------



## Dolfan84 (Apr 10, 2011)

Haha yeah the jack3d is a strong stim for sure. I can't take it on back day when I'm on cycle because the pumps are a bit too much. Let us know what you think of it as a compliment for your cycle.


----------



## scwarzenegger (Apr 10, 2011)

Thats quite a cycle! I will follow your progress...dont forget to post please!


----------



## GMO (Apr 10, 2011)

scwarzenegger said:


> Thats quite a cycle! I will follow your progress...dont forget to post please!




Don't worry about that brother.  I am a perfectionist in everything I do...including keeping logs.



Dolfan84 said:


> Haha yeah the jack3d is a strong stim for sure. I  can't take it on back day when I'm on cycle because the pumps are a bit  too much. Let us know what you think of it as a compliment for your  cycle.



I will.  I'm not going to be able to pick it up until tomorrow or Tuesday, but I'll be sure to post on its efficacy during my early AM workouts.



TGB1987 said:


> Great setup GMO..    Can't wait to see how goes  for you.  Sounds like you are taking all the needed precautions as well.   Can't wait to see how the Cyanostane works for you.  I think you will  love the Jack3d as well.  It is a strong PWO



Thanks TGB.  I know you'll be following along brother...


----------



## colorado (Apr 10, 2011)

Have you used winstrol for 3 weeks only before? Just wondering if that is long enough.


----------



## GMO (Apr 10, 2011)

colorado said:


> Have you used winstrol for 3 weeks only before? Just wondering if that is long enough.




Yeah, thanks bro...that was a typo...I am running it for 4.


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 10, 2011)

Good luck bro. Looks like a great advanced cycle. 220 at 7%bodyfat will look insane.


----------



## nyf1nest (Apr 10, 2011)

nice cycle bro good luck


----------



## GH Consigliere (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow


----------



## oufinny (Apr 10, 2011)

Talk about a well setup cycle, looks great to me.  I am curious how you do with the cyano with no support.


----------



## GMO (Apr 11, 2011)

*Day 1*

Early to rise and hit the gym...

Took my first cap this AM of Cyanostane and pinned my first 250mg of Test E.

It feels good to be back on cycle.


----------



## GMO (Apr 11, 2011)

I went to the doctor today, and my blood pressure was 130/72.  That gives me a good baseline for comparison.  I also bought the Jacked3D, so I'll be trying it for the first time tomorrow.


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 11, 2011)

You deserve ever ounce of muscle you gain, that's dedication and look forward to hearing about those Results!


----------



## GMO (Apr 12, 2011)

*Holy S**T!*

I used Jacked3d this morning for the first time, and I had one of the best legs workouts I've had in recent memory.  And that at 5:30am...I love this stuff.

I am glad that I started this now, otherwise I most certainly would have attributed the stamina and strength to the Cyanostane.  It was that powerful...I can't wait to hit shoulders tomorrow.  The combo of Jacked3D and being on the sauce is going to be f**king ridiculous!


----------



## bknoxx (Apr 12, 2011)

good man keep it up id like to try the IM stuff i didnt get anything from J3D a lil bit of flushing tht was it


----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 12, 2011)

It should be intense GMO.  I like jack3d and Ironmaglabs makes some very potent Prohormones and DS.  This cycle is going to be great.


----------



## GMO (Apr 13, 2011)

Another great workout today.  The Jacked3D is definitely worth the money...

Waiting for the Cyanostane to get rolling!


----------



## Dolfan84 (Apr 13, 2011)

I thought you might say that about jack3d. Watch out on back day though. It's a bit too much for me anyways. Good stuff bro! Keep it coming!


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 14, 2011)

GMO is the man! I'm excited for this log. Kill it sir!


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Apr 14, 2011)

we need to see before and after pics.,please. so you need to post them bro.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 14, 2011)

Hell yeah man I am definitely looking forward to following along. I would say good luck, but I know you don't need it! Kill it bro!


----------



## GMO (Apr 17, 2011)

Due to some work issues, I will not be training again until Tuesday morning.  I did want to report however that I have noticed an increase in vascularity already.  Whether it is a combo of my diet and additional cardio or the cyanostane is hard to tell this early on.  I am however still sitting at 213lbs, so it definitely cannot be attributed to any weight loss.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice


----------



## GMO (Apr 19, 2011)

*Beginning of Week Two*

Hit the gym hard this AM...

I'm already getting some good pumps that have been staying with me throughout the day.  My endurance was also much better than normal, and I was able to lift heavier longer.  Strength was slightly increased and my vascularity continues to improve.  

So far the Cyanostane reminds me a lot of t-bol, but it is really too early to start comparing.  Most orals hit me hard by the end of week two, so I am expecting some marked results at the end of this week.  I am holding off on the weigh in until the beginning of next week.

My libido has also been off the charts.

Training legs tomorrow and can't wait...


----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 19, 2011)

Sounds great.  I love when I get increased vascularity. That is always a good sign.  You will probably be feeling some differences very soon.  Cyanostane sounds like a lean gainer that might end up being like a Tbol.  Keep us posted as to what you think once it starts kicking in.  I am sure you will.


----------



## GMO (Apr 20, 2011)

I had another great workout this morning and even ended up drop-setting squats.  Yes...at 6:00am.  My strength was up 20lbs on squats and I was able to leg press my usual working weight for reps of 12, rather than 8-10.  All a good sign as to what is to come.

I also have noticed a fuller look to my muscles, and my wife even commented on my appearance as she saw me getting out of the shower this evening.


----------



## GMO (Apr 22, 2011)

*Alright...*

Now this is what I am talking about...the Cyanostane has hit.  My workout yesterday morning was off the chain.  My strength and endurance was way up, and I had the extra aggression to squeeze out 1-2 more reps after fatiguing.  I also continue to get more and more vascular and defined.  I am looking forward to my weigh in on Monday morning.  But first things first...I am off to the gym to devastate my back.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 22, 2011)

Dude, great log I am enjoying reading along.


----------



## GMO (Apr 22, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Dude, great log I am enjoying reading along.


 

Thanks bro.

I just wanted to add that the strength increases and aggression I have experienced in the gym for the last two days remind me a lot of d-bol. the only difference being that this compound is making me more vascular and lean. So far it has a very similar effect that t-bol has on me.

My back workout was insane this AM. My strength was up across the board and I had veins popping out of everywhere. Pumps are also great...Lovin it, bros


----------



## Poopypants (Apr 24, 2011)

Have you run dimethazine and test solo before?


----------



## Himik (Apr 24, 2011)

Subbed, very interested in your results, good luck!


----------



## GMO (Apr 25, 2011)

Poopypants said:


> Have you run dimethazine and test solo before?



No, this is my first run with any PH/DS...


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 25, 2011)

How about some pics to show said jerkedness and potential desirability?


----------



## GMO (Apr 25, 2011)

Pumps today were amazing...felt like the test was kicking in,but it is a bit early for that, so it must be the cyanostane.  My strength was also up quite a bit.  I finished my last set of incline dumbell presses with 110's.  And that after four sets of flat bench.  An hour after working out, and I am still pumped and feel jacked.  I'm loving it.

My weight was up only 3lbs, but as I mentioned I am running my calories only slightly above maintenance.  I am looking for slow steady gains from this cycle while losing BF.


----------



## GMO (Apr 26, 2011)

Strength continues to be on the rise. Every workout, I am stronger. The pumps are ridiculous, and that on a lower carb diet. I had intense pumps in my quads today during leg press...it was righteous.

The strength gains are very similar to what d-bol gives me around week 2-3, but the gains have been very lean and dry. Reminds me a great deal of t-bol thus far. We'll see if that comparison continues as I roll on through week #3.

Test E usually hits me around week 4, so after this week it may be a little cloudy as to what is truly affecting my gains.


----------



## GMO (Apr 28, 2011)

*Impressed*

My recovery and endurance have gone off the charts this week.  I am able to lift more volume and still recover extremely fast.  I even hit the gym again today to train chest after training it on Monday.  I have had zero negative side effects, and my strength again today was on the rise.  I also had a little more gas in the tank while performing my HIIT cardio post workout.


----------



## GMO (Apr 30, 2011)

This past week was phenomenal.  I enjoyed strength increases across the board culminating with a PR on deadlifts yesterday of 455x6 on my final set.  These strength increases are even more significant because I am on a very restrictive diet.  Vascularity is sick, and my wife has been all over me everyday.  I have definitely also dropped some bodyfat.  My only regret is that I only have one more week of this compound.  Again, I have zero negative sides and will be getting bloodwork done at the end of next week to check liver values.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 30, 2011)

GMO said:


> This past week was phenomenal.  I enjoyed strength increases across the board culminating with a PR on deadlifts yesterday of 455x6 on my final set.  These strength increases are even more significant because I am on a very restrictive diet.  Vascularity is sick, and my wife has been all over me everyday.  I have definitely also dropped some bodyfat.  My only regret is that I only have one more week of this compound.  Again, I have zero negative sides and will be getting bloodwork done at the end of next week to check liver values.



glad to hear it! 

btw, Cyanostane Rx is now available! CYANOSTANE Rx??? Pro-Anabolic Agent (Cyanostane~Dymethazine)


----------



## TGB1987 (May 1, 2011)

I can't wait to see what your blood work shows.  This sounds like it would make for an awesome finisher compound.  How is your bodyweight?  Is it going down or are you staying around the same weight or going up while cutting?


----------



## Bigb21084 (May 1, 2011)

GMO can you mentor me?


----------



## GMO (May 2, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> I can't wait to see what your blood work shows.  This sounds like it would make for an awesome finisher compound.  How is your bodyweight?  Is it going down or are you staying around the same weight or going up while cutting?



I weigh in on Mondays, so I'll post up my weight later today.  And yes I agree that it would be a great finisher.


----------



## GMO (May 2, 2011)

braydon.wilson7 said:


> Hello friends
> Strength was slightly increased and my vascularity continues to improve. I am holding off on the weigh in until the beginning of next week.Really very nice.I like it.
> =================================
> web design


 

Get your spam out of my thread douche bag...


----------



## GMO (May 2, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> I can't wait to see what your blood work shows. This sounds like it would make for an awesome finisher compound. How is your bodyweight? Is it going down or are you staying around the same weight or going up while cutting?


 
Ok, I gained another 2lbs this week, which is significant because I have been dropping BF.  Also, this is with a carb deficit, maintenance calories and cardio 4x/wk.  I feel spoiled because I have had a constant pump for the last two weeks.  I love it! I also had a co-worker joke about me needing to be tested for "performance enhancers".  Again, a good sign that the change is obvious, and that with only a 5lb weight gain.  There is definitelty something to be said for being ripped and vascular.

Strength was again on the rise today...


----------



## GH Consigliere (May 2, 2011)

Did you gain weight ?


----------



## keith1569 (May 2, 2011)

nice log bro.subbed for sure!
lookin forward to the bw results


----------



## Ravager (May 2, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> How about some pics to show said jerkedness and potential desirability?



x2


----------



## GMO (May 3, 2011)

Well my test is in full swing...

Strength, endurance, libido, recovery...all through the roof right now.

The Cyanostane has treated me well.  I will wrap up this week and give a final review with blood work results on Friday.


----------



## JCBourne (May 3, 2011)

So now you've been on it for awhile, how would you compare to tbol?


----------



## GMO (May 5, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> So now you've been on it for awhile, how would you compare to tbol?


 
Strength gains and vascularity remind me a lot of T-bol, but the way it is melting away fat reminds me more of Var. I have already gone down a belt loop, and I started with a 32" waist. It also did a good job preserving my muscle mass as I dieted and increased cardio.  I am up 6lbs total and that is on slightly higher than maintenance calories and cardio 5x/wk.


----------



## TJTJ (May 5, 2011)

GMO said:


> I used Jacked3d this morning for the first time, and I had one of the best legs workouts I've had in recent memory.  And that at 5:30am...I love this stuff.
> 
> I am glad that I started this now, otherwise I most certainly would have attributed the stamina and strength to the Cyanostane.  It was that powerful...I can't wait to hit shoulders tomorrow.  The combo of Jacked3D and being on the sauce is going to be f**king ridiculous!



Reading this had me run tot he store and get it at gnc for 23.99 with my gold reward card. Ive got the some thing for the vitamin shoppe and shit. good way to save cash. 

This just might be what I need to get my Sdmz start rockin'!

How many scoops did you go with for your first time? Says no more than 3 a day. I might go for 1.25-1.5 for first dose weighted on my scale. anyways yallZ


----------



## GMO (May 7, 2011)

*Final Thoughts*

Here are the benefits I realized while on Cyanostane Rx

1. Strength increases
2. Increased vascularity
3. Muscle building/sparing while dieting and 5x/wk cardio
4. Lean muscle gain
5. Enhanced Recovery
6. Increased endurance

I've never ran a DS/PH before, and I must say that I was surprised by the effects of Cyano.  Definitely reminded me a lot of T-bol/Anavar in many ways.  My BF% dropped 1% while gaining 6lbs in four weeks.  This is definitely a good recomp'ing compound.  I would say that it would best be used at the end of a cycle to solidify gains, although I enjoyed the strength increases I had by week 2.  Overall, I would definitely recommend this compound for lean gains and muscle sparing/building while cutting.

I will post up my bloodwork after I see the doc on Monday...


----------



## Dolfan84 (May 7, 2011)

Good shit man. Thanks! Sounds like a winner for summer!


----------



## M4A3 (May 7, 2011)

Great log man! Awesome results.


----------



## Ravager (May 7, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> Great log man! Awesome results.



x2 Thanks bro for your time to write this up.


----------



## GMO (May 9, 2011)

Just got back from the doc...

Here are my LFT's and Cholesterol

Before:
Alb 3.5g/dL
ALT 25IU/L
AST 28IU/L
ALP 60IU/L
TBIL 0.5mg/dL
GGT 11 IU/L

LDL 85
HDL 70
Total Cholesterol 175

After:
Alb 3.9g/dL
ALT 31IU/L
AST 28IU/L
ALP 72IU/L
TBIL 0.5mg/dL
GGT 13 IU/L

LDL 81
HDL 73
Total Cholesterol 181


All within normal ranges. The Cyano had little to no effect on my liver enzymes and cholesterol values. Again, I want to state that my liver is VERY resiliant, so this may not be the case with everyone.

I am going to end this log here, as I want it to be about Cyanostane Rx and not my other compounds.

If you have questions please post them in this thread, so that I may get as much information about this compound out there as possible.


----------



## Jingle (May 9, 2011)

What happened to the NPP? 

What's happenin bro? Long time.


----------



## GMO (May 9, 2011)

Jingle said:


> What happened to the NPP?
> 
> What's happenin bro? Long time.


 
Ha...saw you in another thread, and i knew it was you.  What up my man?

Yeah, for financial reasons I had to cut out the NPP.  I am however going to run it in my next cycle.


----------



## Jingle (May 9, 2011)

GMO said:


> Ha...saw you in another thread, and i knew it was you. What up my man?
> 
> Yeah, for financial reasons I had to cut out the NPP. I am however going to run it in my next cycle.


 
I feel ya. I'm saving it for my next one too.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 10, 2011)

Holla if ya hear me. I'm back.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 23, 2011)

Any updates bro?


----------



## GMO (May 23, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Any updates bro?



No, I ended this log so that it would be only about the Cyanostane.  There aren't a whole lot of logs of it out there, so I wanted a place where people could come get information.

...and as you know, I have changed my cycle up a bit.  DMZ out, D-bol in.

I just can't help it...I love the stuff.


----------



## TGB1987 (May 23, 2011)

I always love the Dianbol too lol


----------



## Winny_ng 24/7 (May 23, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Good luck bro. Looks like a great advanced cycle. 220 at 7%bodyfat will look insane.



x2!!! You are gonna be a fuckin beast!

good luck brother we're all setting high expectations!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 23, 2011)

Damn this cycle looks good! Like the idea that you threw in some D-Bol 
Will be watching, if you are still logging.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 24, 2011)

GMO said:


> ...and as you know, I have changed my cycle up a bit. DMZ out, D-bol in.
> 
> I just can't help it...I love the stuff.


----------



## saini06 (Oct 5, 2012)

Great log man.. I just joined the forum to mention my results of  cyanostane rx so far. I'm 24 6' 2" 200 lbs. Ive finished 21 days as a  stand alone and it definitely works! I thought I would have to up the  dosage to 3 pills a day but its going just great with 2 so going to  stick with just that amount. Strength, muscle fullness, vascularity, and  hardness is all up for me so far. I plan to go three more weeks. I'm  also taking cel cycle assist and IML e-control rx with the cyanostane to  keep the body in check. I did want to start my own log for my cycle but  can't figure out how since i just joined this website like an hour ago.  If someone can help me out with that it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## TGB1987 (Oct 5, 2012)

You can start your own thread by looking at the top section of the anabolic Zone.  When you start a thread you can from there make it about whatever you want and when it is posted it will be visible to others.  IML products have been proven by many legit members with logs.  The more logs of the IML line the better.  GMO is no longer around due to an unfortunate event but his opinion was one of the most trusted on the forums.  Hope this helps you get a log started.  Welcome to IronMagazine! the best forum on the internet.


----------



## dsc123 (Oct 5, 2012)

What happened to GMO? Thats the first I've heard?


----------



## saini06 (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks TGB 1987 for the help. I've went ahead and started the intro for my log and will add all details in the next day.. Here is the link to the thread.. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/171362-sams-cyanostane-rx-log.html#post2945903


----------

